# Another Silly Poll



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

You are stuck on a dessert island. You’re permitted THREE of these women to keep you company, who are in their prime(age 21). Sorry there’s no “other” button.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

:lol: I was the first to answer. When I saw the results, I thought that everyone had picked the exact same results.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I chose Anne-Sophie Mutter because she is a violinist.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I only chose two, I feel that's enough for interesting conversation. 

Anne Sophie Mutter, to talk about music with.

Oprah Winfrey, to talk with.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Marylin Monroe, Elizabeth Taylor and Kate Upton.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Liv Ullmann
Sophie Marceau
Scarlett Johansson (at ~33%)


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ingrid Bergman 
Sophia Loren
Elizabeth Taylor

They all had 'man trouble' and knew passion but were/are intelligent people. Two have foreign backgrounds so I can hear about something new; one has a British background so we can compare notes. My fiddle got washed up on the island with me, so it's lucky that (as far as I know) none of the three can play the violin.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

*SQUAWK!* _*Where are Ava Gardner and Simone Signoret*_.... i.e. where the hey is your taste in women, man???

:lol: :lol: :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bit sexist though, not everyone here are in to woman


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

I prefer Anne-Sophie as she is today not at 21.
Same goes for Ingrid Bergman.
And I am fully in agreement with PetrB ------------- AVA GARDNER.....................!!!!!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Pip said:


> I prefer Anne-Sophie as she is today not at 21.
> Same goes for Ingrid Bergman.
> And I am fully in agreement with PetrB ------------- AVA GARDNER.....................!!!!!


You prefer Ingrid Bergman as she is today, i. e.* dead*?


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

MOST OF THEM I NEVER HEARD OF anyway so I picked 0


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

Anne-Sophie Mutter for the music. Oprah Winfrey for the conversation. Barbara Eden to fold her arms and work her magic to get me off the island if I get tired of the music and conversation.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Presumably Barbara Eden would be in a bottle washed up on the beach?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Considering that on a desert island, cannibalism may well be the only way to survive the ordeal, I'd have to say Oprah (to provide enough food to last for months) and Anne-Sophie Mutter (to provide background music for candlelit dinners). I don't really know any of the other ladies - they'd probably just get in the way.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm with the majority; Marilyn and Ingrid for their intelligence. But they would eventually ignore me, preferring their own company. Barbara Eden seemed to like men stranded on desert islands, and she lived in a nice bottle. And unlike that silly astronaut she pined over, I would let her use her magic.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Considering that on a desert island, cannibalism may well be the only way to survive the ordeal, I'd have to say Oprah (to provide enough food to last for months) and Anne-Sophie Mutter (to provide background music for candlelit dinners). I don't really know any of the other ladies - they'd probably just get in the way.


You need a third lady to be your companion while dining on Oprah and listening to Anne-Sophie's music.
But that third lady had better be thin, sexy and witty to ensure her own survival.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> You need a third lady to be your companion while dining on Oprah and listening to Anne-Sophie's music.
> But that third lady had better be thin, sexy and witty to ensure her own survival.


Maybe Scheherazade needs to be on that list.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well that's easy! Anna Kournikova, Scarlett Johansson and Anne-Sophie Mutter.

Three excellent conversationalists!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Pyotr said:


> You are stuck on a dessert island. You're permitted THREE of these women to keep you company, who are in their prime(age 21). Sorry there's no "other" button.


"Dessert island'', indeed! :devil:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

What? Where's _Marschallin Blair_ in this poll? I protest!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Morimur said:


> What? Where's _Marschallin Blair_ in this poll? I protest!


Because if Ms. Blair were there, there would be no need for the other two.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

21 You say, no, I don't think so! I would much prefer three mature women each with a few useful Ph D's behind them for endless opportunities to discuss life and its intricacies! And it would be a huge bonus if One of them was an outdoorsy type with some kind of scouting past to take command of the situation! 

/ptr


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Klum, Johansson, Upton

All for conversation ofcourse, yes, con-ver-sa-tion............whatever darling....:devil:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

(Conversation is certainly all *I* had in mind!)


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

With Sophia Loren in her prime, I don't think I would notice any of the others! but I did add Elizabeth Taylor and Beyonce.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

^^^ What a beauty! Almost perfect - and on the desert island, her eyebrows would have a chance to grow back!


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

Scarlett Johansson, Sophia Loren, because they are both drop-dead gorgeous, and (not on your list) Hilary Hahn with her violin. I have misgivings about the last, because I'd be depriving the world of the most brilliant musician alive today (obviously, my opinion) but I figure maybe she'd be happy if she has her violin. And anyway, I'm not actually harming anyone because this is make believe.

To those who are unhappy there's no "other" in the poll, the Reply window is our "other" space.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Just a word of warning: all those women are _celebrities_. So they, with the possible exception of Anne Sophie Mutter, are probably incredibly spoiled and will make you do all the survival-related work while they would be sitting in the tent and whining about the absence of make-up and manicures.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Sophia Loren had a hard upbringing, so I don't think she'd act like a prima donna. I have read a few books and articles by her and they're very sensible. As for my other choices, both Ingrid Bergman and Liz Taylor could act impulsively, but their huge charm should help them to wing it. 

To the women on this forum - which men would we choose? Maybe one of us should start a parallel silly poll for us?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Anne-Sophie Mutter and Oprah Winfrey but that's going to be a bit boring after a while. Where are the men?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> To the women on this forum - which men would we choose? Maybe one of us should start a parallel silly poll for us?


Dare us.......the Talk Classical "full monty". Get rich selling the calendars (don't quit your dayjob...)


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Actually I would pick my wife over all of the above.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> Actually I would pick my wife over all of the above.


So would I.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I only chose two, I feel that's enough for interesting conversation.
> 
> Anne Sophie Mutter, to talk about music with.
> 
> Oprah Winfrey, to talk with.


Which one for another activity? :devil:

I'd have to go with the lovely Ingrid Bergman for any type of female companionship.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

My selections

Anna Kournikova - for her tennis acumen, of course! There's a tennis complex on the island complete with a dozen grass, clay and hard courts.










Anne Sophie Mutter - Seems to be the hands-down winner of this poll. The fact that she beat such starlets as Scarlett Johansson and Marilyn Monroe just goes to show that men are not as shallow as some think, although she was pretty hot in her day(and women did vote in this poll). I can see her playing a Mozart violin concerto over dinner, after Anna and I had a hard day on the courts.










Barbara Eden - And I would let her use her genie powers unlike that government employee tweeb who found her last time.









----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Very close but just missed the cut

Oprah Winfrey - There's a casino on the island; her fortune could help fuel my gambling addiction.

Jan Stephenson -I'd probably lose every $20 Nassau we played but still wouldn't mind giving her those 4-footers.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

hpowders said:


> So would I.


WHAT!!!!!! You know my wife?!?!?  :scold:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Is it preferable that the respondents all be male, well over forty, and at least a titch of a discomfort-inducing drooling lecher... i.e. some guys well past their salad days selecting from the harem of women at their peak who are all 21 and under?

Should there be a counter-balanced also politically incorrect dream come true poll from the ladies, naught but the best male stock, at their peak and no more than 21 years old? (i.e. A Cougarama Poll?)

It just sounds so like an older guy's politically incorrect dream come true that I am just curious on other's takes on this, poll -- that's all. (FYI: _I'm well over 21, or 45, am not dead, and I do look_


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Dessert island? That sounds delicious! I refuse to share it with anyone so in this case I would go alone and eat all the cakes and pies.

Just kidding, don't be mad at me!


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

Nope. The bellyache wouldn't be worth it. I'd rather share with a pretty woman.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

I have to revise my list. In another thread, on the opera forum, someone posted that they considered Lucia Popp to be the best Queen of the Night (Magic Flute). I was totally blown away by her! So with apologies to Scarlet Johansson, I want Lucia Popp on that desert island with me instead. And I want her AS the Queen of the Night. Can you imagine? Ohmygosh!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> So would I.


I will inform Scarlett accordingly hahaha


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> I will inform Scarlett accordingly hahaha


She and I are on opposite sides of the political spectrum anyway....
not that this fact would stop me from....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> WHAT!!!!!! You know my wife?!?!?  :scold:


Female...about.....

Right? Right?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> She and I are on opposite sides of the political spectrum anyway....
> not that this fact would stop me from....


...from playing chess with her on a desert island


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> ...from playing chess with her on a desert island


 :lol: Yes! Yes! After.... 

What started it all was her telling me "It's your move, Mr. hpowders."


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Because of the pretty female thread (we should modify the list to include many of them) I would end up with a whole harem.

In my dreams.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

hpowders said:


> She and I are on opposite sides of the political spectrum anyway....
> not that this fact would stop me from....


I must admit I have no idea where Scarlett's political affiliations lie. But I don't know anybody who shares all my political opinions, so that's not even a consideration for me.



arpeggio said:


> Because of the pretty female thread (we should modify the list to include many of them) I would end up with a whole harem.
> 
> In my dreams.


Not me. I just want one. She doesn't even have to be as pretty as the women in this thread.

Oh, and I think we've been modifying the list as we go along.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> :lol: Yes! Yes! After....
> 
> What started it all was her telling me "It's your move, Mr. hpowders."


ya, ya like Steve McQueen and Faye Dunaway playing the game of Chess

in the Thomas Crown Affair

"checkmate"


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> ya, ya like Steve McQueen and Faye Dunaway playing the game of Chess
> 
> in the Thomas Crown Affair
> 
> "checkmate"


Wow! You go way, way back!!!

That chess board must have disintegrated by now!! :lol:


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

PetrB said:


> It just sounds so like an older guy's politically incorrect dream come true that I am just curious on other's takes on this, poll -- that's all. (FYI: _I'm well over 21, or 45, am not dead, and I do look_


My take is I favor most things politically INcorrect. Always remember what political correctness is: A language and mentality for cowards and morons.

Anyway, my picks were Scarlett Johannson (One of the most beautiful women I have ever laid eyes on), Sophia Loren (My Lord) and Kate Upton.

I'm surprised at how many picked Oprah Winfrey for "Conversation." She is so phony and vapid, yet puts on the "deep" and "Spiritual" front that has so many fooled. I guess it helps when you have a family friend's daughter who worked on her show for a few years. She said she's one of the nastiest, megalomaniacal, 'it's ALL about ME' people she's ever met.

Now, picking Oprah for cannibalistic reasons....? Smart! LOL

This may sound like Monday Morning Quaterbacking, but I have ALWAYS gotten that sense from her. Now I have validation of my instincts. However, she does have some interesting guests sometimes. My wife loves her show/channel, so sometimes I am stuck watching it with her.

V


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I voted only one, Ingrid...as my favourite, Audrey Hepburn was not on the list. The trio will be perfect if Maria Callas joins in. But as we will be too many women, I'd also chose Franco Corelli and his clones to equilibrate the group:lol:


----------

